# Comment envoyer des sms en connectant son Iphone a son PC



## bomonde (29 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si il existe un moyen d'envoyer des sms en connectant son iphone sur son pc.


Merci de vos retours


----------



## subsole (30 Novembre 2017)

Bj
Depuis l'application Messages sur macOS.


----------



## bomonde (30 Novembre 2017)

subsole a dit:


> Bj
> Depuis l'application Messages sur macOS.


Je n'ai pas de mac mais un PC, sais tu comment faire depuis un pc ?


----------



## subsole (30 Novembre 2017)

Non, désolé, je n'ai jamais eu pc, la vie est si belle sur Mac 

Une rapide recherche Google a donné ça ==> http://www.journaldugeek.com/2016/10/23/tuto-comment-ecrire-recevoir-lire-sms-pc-ou-mac/

ou ça ==> https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/iweb-sms/id944770820?mt=8

ou encore ça ==> http://www.nicecode.info/article.php3?id_article=23

je n'ai rien testé.


----------



## bomonde (30 Novembre 2017)

Les deux applis proposées sont trop instable et le dernier lien ne reponds pas aux attentes , soit trop vieux soit payant.

Il n'y a pas un moyen avec itunes d'envoyer des sms depuis son pc?


----------



## 58trohe (19 Juillet 2018)

pushbullet (simple et pratique)

*CallBridge* (pas tres pratique)

*iWeb SMS* (pas testé)


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (19 Juillet 2018)

Salut,

Sinon les messengers WhatsApp et Signal ont chacun une appli pour PC qui est lié au smartphone.

a+


----------



## 58trohe (19 Mars 2020)

pushbullet n'est plus accessible sur l'apple store

*CallBridge* est payant 6€/mois

*iWeb SMS* a planté dès la première utilisation


----------

